# Edge Channel Guide Question



## ProfessorFrink (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi gang.

Just bought an Edge to replace my Premiere 4; its Ethernet port broke and would no longer communicate with my router.

Sad. 

Using it now to just watch the recorded programs I hadn't had a chance to catch up on yet.

Anywho, on the Premiere, I was able to incrementally adjust my channel guide by the half-hour. So for example, I could position the grid so that it would show programs from 8:30 PM to 10:00 PM, thus making recording prime time a snap.

It would also allow me to adjust the grid to a starting channel of my choice, i. e., Channel 2 at the top left.

I don't seem to be able to do this with the Edge. Is it me or is this thing a HORRIBLE MESS?

Many thanks, all!


----------



## johnbrown44 (May 11, 2015)

Horrible mess. Another peeve (of several) is when you have selected a show at the top of a long list of shows, and want to hold the down the arrow key to have it keep moving down until you get to the one you want. It will go down one at a time for 4 or 5 shows, then jump a whole screen. Very annoying, not sure if there is a setting to change that. Doubtful.

But by and large, I am happy with my 2 Edge units. They were my first ever Tivos, but I have since picked up a Roamio and a Series 3. Love the Roamio on TE3. For me, Edge is best due to faster streaming, (no other streaming unit, I.E. Roku) Roamio is a close 2nd.


----------



## ProfessorFrink (Jul 13, 2021)

johnbrown44 said:


> Horrible mess. Another peeve (of several) is when you have selected a show at the top of a long list of shows, and want to hold the down the arrow key to have it keep moving down until you get to the one you want. It will go down one at a time for 4 or 5 shows, then jump a whole screen. Very annoying, not sure if there is a setting to change that. Doubtful.
> 
> But by and large, I am happy with my 2 Edge units. They were my first ever Tivos, but I have since picked up a Roamio and a Series 3. Love the Roamio on TE3. For me, Edge is best due to faster streaming, (no other streaming unit, I.E. Roku) Roamio is a close 2nd.


Yes, don't even get me started on the verticality issues.

The Premiere would allow you to move horizontally in half-hour increments and vertically by one single row at a time.

It was...beautiful.

This, not so much.

Sometimes an "improvement" is anything but.

First world problem to be sure, but still frustrating.


----------

